# how many more primarchs can we expect from forgeworld



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

so far the have 3 primarch models so far

Angron
Fulgrim
Ferrus Manus



how many more can we expect from them, are they going to be doing all 20 of the primarchs?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Lorgar is coming out soon, I'd imagine Horus is important enough to all this to warrant one, Sanguinius seems obvious, as well as Dorn and Guilliman. Ones I DON'T seen being made (at least not soon) are Curze, Alpharius Omegron, Corax, Khan, Vulcan, and maybe Magnus. Of course that's my opinion, I'm not sure anyone can be sure who's going to be released when, so who knows, maybe everyone of them will be released.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Lorgar is coming out soon, I'd imagine Horus is important enough to all this to warrant one, Sanguinius seems obvious, as well as Dorn and Guilliman. Ones I DON'T seen being made (at least not soon) are Curze, Alpharius Omegron, Corax, Khan, Vulcan, and maybe Magnus. Of course that's my opinion, I'm not sure anyone can be sure who's going to be released when, so who knows, maybe everyone of them will be released.


Yeah, I think they're all going to be made. It'd be kind of stupid to release some primarchs, but not all of them. After all, 30K battles will extend far beyond just the scenarios in the HH forgeworld books. The legions need their primarchs to lead for those that have the cash to buy them and use them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd imagine that FW will do all eighteen primarchs - in time - as there would be too much nerdrage to handle if they missed any out.
Even for a legitimate reason, the amount of flak they'd get if they didn't do, say, Kalamity Curse and Peter Abbot would be immense.


All I want is Mort anyway :laugh:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i would hope there going to make them all, im more a painter than gamer and ive decided to collect the primarch models and it be a real bummer if they didnt do them all,
i cant wait to get lorgar and get him painted then i believe i read at games day that horus is next up after lorgar, me personally would love to see a few more loyalist primarchs soon.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd buy Curze, even if I never play 30k I'd still buy Curze haha


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think they're going to do all 18. I figure Ferrus Manus was first linked to book 2, then Lorgar, si I imagine Vulkan and Konrad Curze will follow. Then it depends on what the next HH book is based on.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I certainly think all 18 will get done, and when they cover the Signus debacle I'm fucked.

Who needs money, right?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Who needs money, right?


Send it to me.
I'll look after it and keep it safe for you.....


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

it be interesting how they will do russ, since he has been described as having red hair and blond hair at different times?


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

i thought their were 20 primarchs? 18?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Emperorguard500 said:


> i thought their were 20 primarchs? 18?


21 technically. Alpharius and omegon being the twins but officially (since Omegon is a well kept secret among the legion) there is only Alpharius of the Alpha Legion, hence the number 18. The other two being the missing primarchs.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

The real question to me is not' are they going to make all the primarchs 'and more 'will they create the big E himself' good lord, can you imagine Adeptus Custodes figures? there either be badass or a massive let down.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

And the two missing Primarchs will most likely never get models, as what happened to them is one of the most closely guarded secrets. Even though there are references to the incident in many Horus Heresy books.

But yeah, there were 20 Primarchs (not counting Omegon), of which two are never spoken of...

- Loran


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Makes me wonder if there will be a double figure for Alpharius/Omegon?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Makes me wonder if there will be a double figure for Alpharius/Omegon?


they were twins. just get the same model twice.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> they were twins. just get the same model twice.


Smart arse :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope that forge world will release all 18 primarchs As I would love to get the whole set. This is long shot but I think that they could even make a Multi part for the two missing primarchs.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Isn't Omegon supposed to be a big fan of going around dressed as a normal Legionary?

Midnight


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Emperorguard500 said:


> it be interesting how they will do russ, since he has been described as having red hair and blond hair at different times?


Not to mention Sanginius, who has black hair in the books and blonde in the art.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Isn't Omegon supposed to be a big fan of going around dressed as a normal Legionary?


I thought they both dressed as normal Legionaries whilst the other was 'Alpharius'.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I thought they both dressed as normal Legionaries whilst the other was 'Alpharius'.


Omegon mostly. He was the commander of Effrit Stealth Squad. Course they both would wear normal astartes power armor and have one of their normal marines act as a stand in from time to time. I believe this was first showcased in Legion.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

DeathJester921 said:


> Omegon mostly. He was the commander of Effrit Stealth Squad. Course they both would wear normal astartes power armor and have one of their normal marines act as a stand in from time to time. I believe this was first showcased in Legion.


Is this a bad time to mention I'm Alpharius? :grin:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Is this a bad time to mention I'm Alpharius? :grin:


Really? So am I! What a coincidence. :laugh:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Really? So am I! What a coincidence. :laugh:


NO I'm spart, no wait sorry wrong script, i mean Alpharius.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I am Aplharius. And we are Legion.






MidnightSun said:


> Isn't Omegon supposed to be a big fan of going around dressed as a normal Legionary?


No wonder the Alpha Legion don't know who to side with. They're already dealing with cross-dressing daddy issues......



d3m01iti0n said:


> Not to mention Sanginius, who has black hair in the books and blonde in the art.


Because he's worth it! :wink:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I am Aplharius.


Who?



Tawa said:


> No wonder the Alpha Legion don't know who to side with. They're already dealing with cross-dressing daddy issues......


Omegon took turns with Alpharius to dress as an ordinary Alpha Legion dude so they could have some time off from doing Primarch-y things. Honestly true.

Midnight


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Omegon took turns with Alpharius to dress as an ordinary Alpha Legion dude so they could have some time off from doing Primarch-y things. Honestly true.
> 
> Midnight


maybe its like undercover boss, just trying to get a feel for their employees.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The model im most interested in seeing is the big E, lets face it they have to do him, and i wouldnt be surprised if it was part of a diorama including horus in a face off on the bridge, you would buy that wouldnt you?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> The model im most interested in seeing is the big E, lets face it they have to do him, and i wouldnt be surprised if it was part of a diorama including horus in a face off on the bridge, you would buy that wouldnt you?


>> No for the £300 they would charge, after releasing the others first, then saying "haha, you collect them all, but now you must pay £900 for the "main" characters." So probably not.:so_happy:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

DeathJester921 said:


> Omegon mostly. He was the commander of* The A-Team*


Fixed.

Edit;



> Alan Bleigh [sic] said that even tho the primarchs of the Alpha legion blend into their legion to complete missions there are times when they need to be seen as primarchs! This is what the models will represent. Them in their full glory.


http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/forgeworld-seminar-information-horus.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And he loves it when a plan comes together..... :smoke:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I am Aplharius. And we are Legion.


I'm Spartacus!

... wait...



As for hair colour discrepancies, you guys seem to have missed the fact that no matter what the sculptor intends, the model you get will always have grey hair. :laugh: What colours they paint it for advertising can't exactly be taken as canon fluff.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'm Spartacus!


I'm Brian!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Primarch number five is the big H by the way


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Primarch number five is the big H by the way


Herbert, of the II Legion?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Herbert, of the II Legion?


I thought Primarch Steve (He's a dick by the way) was primarch of the II Legion?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought Slaine's artwork was cannon, and the first of the missing primarchs was primarch Norris.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> I thought Primarch Steve (He's a dick by the way) was primarch of the II Legion?


Oi!! I'll have your head for that. I am the best Primarch ever. Plus I have blonde hair like most of the others.

Being more serious what I am looking forward to is whether when they get round to doing the Khan will he be on a jetbike or not? (He better be :angry


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> I thought Primarch Steve (He's a dick by the way) was primarch of the II Legion?


Herbert, Steve & Walter actually. The Triplet-Primarch's are the Imperiums best kept worst secret.

Herbert went into cabaret, Steve joined a hippy commune on Armageddon and Walter came out and now runs a fashion boutique on Lower Colonnade West Four in the northern wing of the Imperial Palace.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Herbert, Steve & Walter actually. The Triplet-Primarch's are the Imperiums best kept worst secret.
> 
> Herbert went into cabaret, Steve joined a hippy commune on Armageddon and Walter came out and now runs a fashion boutique on Lower Colonnade West Four in the northern wing of the Imperial Palace.


Well, that explains Steve being a dick..... didn't know Herbert was a triplet primarch. He's a great guy. Like Kharn as a matter of fact. As for Walter..... never heard of him. Guess that explains why, because i've never been down there before.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> As for Walter..... never heard of him. Guess that explains why, because i've never been down there before.


You ought to. Some of the things he sells are _fabulous_!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

*I am Borg*, oops sorry wrong genre.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread seems to have fallen out of topic, but there will be 18 regular Primarch-sets (Alpharius and Omegon will be released in the same pack as Loken and Abaddon if I've understood it correctly). There will be multiple versions of the Primarchs as well, like the daemon form of Fulgrim, Angron, Lorgar and Magnus the Red (the only ones who turned during the Heresy) and Horus when he is pumped of Warp energy (at the Siege of Terra).

I don't think the loyalist will get that many different models and they don't change more than in personality and mental scars. Lorgar was released this Christmas, Horus is up next and I think Vulcan or Corax is next after that to even out the Loyalist Vs. Traitor ration.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sources?

letters


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Horus is up next and I think Vulcan or Corax is next after that to even out the Loyalist Vs. Traitor ration.


Looking forward to seeing what's next


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Sources?
> 
> letters


I have only secondary sources from others on FB-groups ect ect. Can give you direct online sources. But it is what they have seen and asked on seminars and stuff like it. But take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorn and Alpharius are pre-order fodder for me. Bring em on!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What I've heard is that Alpharius won't be "No, I am Alpharius" but rather in his Primarch form; apparently he has to show that every once in a while. Possibly when facing a foe in conventional battle that requires a Primarch's pure battle prowess, such as a Ka Bandha-esque Situation. He will be depicted as such. Omegon, I cannot remember; although with Effrit Stealth Squad being a thing, he may well be the MEQ Sized squad.

Demon form Primarchs... really? Did they have Daemon form primarchs? If so, that's a massive give away towards FW's intentions which goes against the grain. There might be rules for a Possessed Fulgrim later in the campaign line, for example, like they have rules for Empowered Lorgar, or Hammerless Ferrus Manus; but unlikely another model. After all, there was no Daemon Magnus until after the Heresy, Angron... I can't remember, Horus, nope, etc.

Corax I'd be surprised at; we're awaiting Mortarion and Horus from book 1, and that leaves Vulkan still from book 2; Salamanders have nothing yet short of shoulder pads, not even Pyroclasts or a reconfigured Ashmantle Dreadnought. If Corax were to be released, I'd imagine he'd fit in a Curze/Corax diorama like Fulgrim+FM do.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I have only secondary sources from others on FB-groups ect ect. Can give you direct online sources. But it is what they have seen and asked on seminars and stuff like it. But take it with a grain of salt.


but loken and abaddon are already out, so alpharius and omegron arn't out yet?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> but loken and abaddon are already out, so alpharius and omegron arn't out yet?


No, I meant Alpharius and Omegon will be released just like Loken and abaddon was.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Emperorguard500 said:


> it be interesting how they will do russ, since he has been described as having red hair and blond hair at different times?


Yeah, because the models come pre-painted so I'll have to get both, right?


----------

